# Moving to Chiapa de Corzo



## dino73uk (Feb 2, 2009)

hi, i'll be moving to chiapa de corzo on the 6th february. does anyone have any advice about what i should bring, or about living in chiapa? also, is there anyone in the area who would like to meet up?

thanks,

dino


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It took me a couple books to even find Chiapa de Corzo but when I did it seems close enough to Tuxla Gutierrez(9mi) and even San Cristobal(43mi) that you should be able to find most things and some contacts. Not sure that sounds good that the founder in 1526 fled to San Cristobal after 1 month to get away from the heat and mosquitos.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Places with mosquitoes can harbor Dengue Fever. You probably should avoid them.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully there has been some significant improvement since 1526 but I would do some research and get as many shots as suggested for Dengue and whatever else might be prevalent before you move. We haven't had problems here as 7,500ft+ but when I lived in Singapore and BeiJing as well as travel to other parts of Asia and Africa, I always got the suggested shots and carried my international shot record with me.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Chiapa de Corzo? Bring cool weather cloths, it tends to be really hot all year round. Other than that you should be able to find everything you need in Tuxtla. There have Costco, Sams, Office Depot, etc

I am just curious, what made you decide to move there? I was there a few times when I lived in San Cris (up the hill from you) but there did not seem to be much to the town other than a nice plaza, a church and the put docks for going to the cañon de sumidero.


----------

